# Cutout Riser



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

PSE introduced their "CF" or "Centerflite" risers around 1985. My Dad and I had a couple and they shot pretty well for the bows at that time.


----------



## JavaMan (Jul 16, 2006)

JDES900X said:


> PSE introduced their "CF" or "Centerflite" risers around 1985. My Dad and I had a couple and they shot pretty well for the bows at that time.


actually it was '86


----------

